# Cascade Heat Heaters



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Anyone use these cascade heaters? My local petstore has the 25 watt and the 50 watt on sale right now...8 dollars...
Not sure if I should buy one to try out in my 3 gallon or not...
They look like this:


----------

